# What settings would yall suggest for a new born in a hospital?



## jdramirez (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm also dealing with an irritated wife, so I can't really bring a studio in a bag to the room... I've been bouncing light off the ceiling and side walls reasonably effectively, but I'm also noticing some scratches along the baby's skin, so I have been softening the photos in post. I personally think most babies look really awful shortly after having emerged from the womb, so I'd appreciate any suggestions on how you think I should photograph them. I have been using an 85mm f/1.8 as my lens of choice and mixing in some wide photos using the 24-105. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 31, 2013)

Congrats!

Take close ups of hands and feet. Wait until 1-2 weeks for 'newborn portraits' at home. In the meantime, pay attention to your wife... I've been there, most recently about 4 months ago:




EOS 1D X, EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM @ 47mm, 1/250 s, f/6.3, ISO 400


----------



## risc32 (Aug 31, 2013)

congrats to both of you. 

from my exp, i had the most luck with sticking a flash or two somewhere in the room, opposite from each other, then using another flash on camera as master, running full auto TTL with the oncam flash not firing during hte exposure. good luck.


----------



## mycanonphotos (Aug 31, 2013)

Ya. the scratches are tough...get mittens or socks on their hands ASAP..I'll be there for my second in a few weeks (possibly sooner)... This time around I'll be using the 50 f1.4 and my 580EX II on the 5D III with a diffuser, adjust flash compensation.. etc... for just born pictures after clean up. Photos at home later


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 31, 2013)

risc32 said:


> congrats to both of you.
> 
> from my exp, i had the most luck with sticking a flash or two somewhere in the room, opposite from each other, then using another flash on camera as master, running full auto TTL with the oncam flash not firing during hte exposure. good luck.



I only have the one flash at the moment, but I do want another... I had a 430 for a long time and really liked it, but I recently upgraded to a 580 and I don't think I can go back to the build quality of a flash lessor than the 580.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 31, 2013)

mycanonphotos said:


> Ya. the scratches are tough...get mittens or socks on their hands ASAP..I'll be there for my second in a few weeks (possibly sooner)... This time around I'll be using the 50 f1.4 and my 580EX II on the 5D III with a diffuser, adjust flash compensation.. etc... for just born pictures after clean up. Photos at home later



we have a t shirt that extends over her hands and the scratches have faded, but she is grumpy today.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 31, 2013)

I'd limit any images in a hospital, its not the place to setup for portraits, so go easy. You need to pay attention to your wife, so don't worry about baby images.

When my first son was born, I had to take photos thru a hospital viewing window using my Canon FT, 50mm FL f/1.8 and Kodachrome ASA 25 film. That was a struggle! Flash was totally unusable thru the window. That was a few years ago. Now, I could do much better with a camera phone.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 31, 2013)

Check with nursing staff regarding picture taking in public places in the hospital. Strict HIPAA laws are in effect and you can get in "trouble" if other people wind up in the picture without permission.


----------



## surapon (Aug 31, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd limit any images in a hospital, its not the place to setup for portraits, so go easy. You need to pay attention to your wife, so don't worry about baby images.
> 
> When my first son was born, I had to take photos thru a hospital viewing window using my Canon FT, 50mm FL f/1.8 and Kodachrome ASA 25 film. That was a struggle! Flash was totally unusable thru the window. That was a few years ago. Now, I could do much better with a camera phone.



Yes, Welcome the club, Senior citizen club---Yes 40-45 years ago We use Canon FT-QL too , Yes, Yes, Yes Canon FL 50 mm. F/ 1.8---------Now , Not many Canon Fan know about the old timer equipment---One of the Best equipment that I used.
Nice to talk to you , Sir, Dear Mr. MT.Spokane. Have a great day, Sir
Surapon


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 31, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> Check with nursing staff regarding picture taking in public places in the hospital. Strict HIPAA laws are in effect and you can get in "trouble" if other people wind up in the picture without permission.



I work in the insurance industry and hipaa is more of an issue for them than four me and it is incumbent upon them to make sure information isn't mis- routed.

but I will heed your advice and not walk around reading strangers charts.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Aug 31, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd limit any images in a hospital, its not the place to setup for portraits, so go easy. You need to pay attention to your wife, so don't worry about baby images.
> 
> When my first son was born, I had to take photos thru a hospital viewing window using my Canon FT, 50mm FL f/1.8 and Kodachrome ASA 25 film. That was a struggle! Flash was totally unusable thru the window. That was a few years ago. Now, I could do much better with a camera phone.


Wow! ISO25 on photo for indoors.  I've done several weddings with Olympus OM1(who was born the same year I was born) + Vivitar 35-70mm F3.5-4.5 + ISO200 color negative film, and it was a constant battle ...  Today, many regret that only ISO1600 is of sufficient quality, and cry because they can not use ISO12800 for images without noise. : It seems that we were spoiled by the current technology. ;D


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 31, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd limit any images in a hospital, its not the place to setup for portraits, so go easy. You need to pay attention to your wife, so don't worry about baby images.
> 
> When my first son was born, I had to take photos thru a hospital viewing window using my Canon FT, 50mm FL f/1.8 and Kodachrome ASA 25 film. That was a struggle! Flash was totally unusable thru the window. That was a few years ago. Now, I could do much better with a camera phone.



I tell my wife that she eats the sausage but she hates to see how it is made. she's already complained when I took a few breast feeding photos.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 31, 2013)

and speaking of old gear, ten years ago I was rocking a 1.3 megapixel Olympus point and shoot. I'm looking back at the photos from them to compare them to those of my new daughter and it is crazy the differences in image quality.


----------



## TAF (Aug 31, 2013)

Lose the flash. It is potentially dangerous (bad news near oxygen), annoying to everyone, and might get you thrown out (or at least 'lectured').


----------



## surapon (Aug 31, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> and speaking of old gear, ten years ago I was rocking a 1.3 megapixel Olympus point and shoot. I'm looking back at the photos from them to compare them to those of my new daughter and it is crazy the differences in image quality.


Yes, In the end of 1999, My first Digital Camera PRE-DSLR = Olympus C2500L = 2.5 MP, and I love so much at that time.
Yes, At that time Olympus have a great Lens that make the Blue sky = Super Beautiful Blue color.
Surapon
PS the Photo below = year 2001, Olympus C 2500L F= 5.6. SS = 1/1000Sec, ISO = 100


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 31, 2013)

TAF said:


> Lose the flash. It is potentially dangerous (bad news near oxygen), annoying to everyone, and might get you thrown out (or at least 'lectured').



I feel as though I might be talking to people who live in other countries... because the baby is in our room most of the time. There isn't a nursery with glass like there used to be, so the only one who I'm annoying with the flash is my immediate family, and generally they are OK with it because they like the results of the photos. 

And oxygen... umm... sure?


----------



## wsgroves (Aug 31, 2013)

For our two kids, I used no flash in room. I didn't want that bright light flashing in their little eyes after they are so used to relative darkness.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi folks.
Isn't the flash near oxygen about as dangerous as a cellphone at the gas station? More likely to set fire to the gasoline from static from nylon clothing than a cellphone!, 8)
If the environment was that rich with oxygen would you not be as much at risk of the lubricant on the wheelchair bearings as a flash? Or the cabling and switch arc for those lovely inductive load flourescent lights! :

Cheers Graham..


----------



## tpatana (Sep 1, 2013)

In the US they are adding all funny warning labels, so maybe next one will be "The air you breathe might contain oxygen."


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 1, 2013)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi folks.
> Isn't the flash near oxygen about as dangerous as a cellphone at the gas station? More likely to set fire to the gasoline from static from nylon clothing than a cellphone!, 8)
> If the environment was that rich with oxygen would you not be as much at risk of the lubricant on the wheelchair bearings as a flash? Or the cabling and switch arc for those lovely inductive load flourescent lights! :
> 
> Cheers Graham..



Come to think of it, I remember that oxygen rich hospital in Aspen... and the horrible tragedy that followed. so many babies... or human veal as the wolves called it.


----------



## eml58 (Sep 1, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> I'm also dealing with an irritated wife, so I can't really bring a studio in a bag to the room... I've been bouncing light off the ceiling and side walls reasonably effectively, but I'm also noticing some scratches along the baby's skin, so I have been softening the photos in post. I personally think most babies look really awful shortly after having emerged from the womb, so I'd appreciate any suggestions on how you think I should photograph them. I have been using an 85mm f/1.8 as my lens of choice and mixing in some wide photos using the 24-105.
> 
> Thanks for the help.



Congratulations to both of you.

It's been too long since I needed to take Baby Photos of my own Boys, but from what I can see your getting some great advice from CR people.

My only advice would be to work on enlarging your Bank Balance, your going to need it.

But, it's the most pleasurable way I've found to spend Money, so Good luck & The Very Best Wishes.


----------



## rpt (Sep 1, 2013)

Congratulations! The last time I took baby pics was December '87! That time my mom held my younger girl in the well lit corridor. Shot with my AE-1 with the 50mm 1.8 and I am guessing I shot 1/50 and f8 but that was a quarter of a century back...

Anyway, as for the scratches, tie up the lovely little bundle so that the hands can't come out to scratch. Also get the nails clipped. Enjoy the time. And like Mt. Spokane said, pay attention to your boss (wife).


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 3, 2013)

What settings would yall suggest for a new born in a hospital?

I think putting the camera on green box automatic. It is not reasonable to expect a newborn to be able to manually adjust aperature or shutter speed. The newborn is going to have enough problems just holding the camera.


----------



## Terry Rogers (Sep 3, 2013)

I had a 580 master pointed towards the ceiling on camera and 430 set up in the corner of the room pointed up towards the ceiling as well to create as relatively soft light as I could without being intrusive. Both set to TTL. As far as the editing goes, until you get a chance to clean up some of the newborn "goop" of the babies skin (not sure what the technical term is), I would suggest converting to black and white and adjusting the color channels until there is little contrast between the stuff and your child's skin.

The B/W was shot with my 50mm at f2, ISO 200, 1/200th (manual mode) with the flashes on TTL +1/3 stop. The Color image with my 50mm at f2.8, ISO 200, 1/200th (manual mode) with the flashes on TTL +1/3 stop. I'm using an Xsi.

If I had a camera with a speedlight master built in I would have probably set up each flash at either end of the room pointed up at the ceiling.


----------



## wsgroves (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh and if you need them to stop scratching themselves...just put mittens on them. Works like a charm. Did for both our kids and no scratches.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 3, 2013)

AcutancePhotography said:


> What settings would yall suggest for a new born in a hospital?
> 
> I think putting the camera on green box automatic. It is not reasonable to expect a newborn to be able to manually adjust aperature or shutter speed. The newborn is going to have enough problems just holding the camera.



funny. if I wasn't at work I would have laughed aloud.


----------

